# I'm fired!



## Jobsaver (Dec 22, 2010)

I'M FIRED!

That's what I get for looking at the building code forum at the office.

Thanks for the new avatar Jar.

(just kidding . . . sort of)


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 22, 2010)

Please tell us you are for sure joking.

Uncle Bob


----------



## Inspector Gift (Dec 22, 2010)

How can a "Job saver" be fired?

(Puzzled)  ???


----------



## Jobsaver (Dec 22, 2010)

I am for sure joking about the firing, but I work under a female Department Head, and a female Mayor, both of whom I am sure would find the avatar personally offensive, or at least racy enough as to consitutute my inability to use good judgement when using the company internet.

Jar. Whaddayasay? It is hard to be a World Leader under these circumstances of actually being a mere employee.


----------



## Jobsaver (Dec 22, 2010)

Inspector gift. LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!! This thread is a attempt to function in the capacity of my screen name!


----------



## Jobsaver (Dec 22, 2010)

duplicate post.................................


----------



## Chad Pasquini (Dec 22, 2010)

Inpector Gift, There was an opening in Montana have you relocated ?


----------



## AegisFPE (Dec 22, 2010)

I'll admit that trying to avoid getting "*Bust*ed" has deterred me from some threads, clicking the back button as fast as I can!  I appreciate those who support a more professional decorum.


----------



## FM William Burns (Dec 22, 2010)

A well deserved desire and these days of correctness, maybe worth further exploration.  It's the holidays and lets try to remember why we all came here to share.


----------



## jar546 (Dec 22, 2010)

Changed my avatar again


----------



## FM William Burns (Dec 22, 2010)

Jar,  Personally I loved it and saved it.  Some may take offense to the "Diver Down" but heck your site is still the best. Merry Chistmas and keep up the great work...thanks!


----------



## FyrBldgGuy (Dec 22, 2010)

Jar, take this avatar and add it to the last one and what do you get?


----------



## Jobsaver (Dec 22, 2010)

Much obliged Jar.


----------



## brudgers (Dec 22, 2010)

jar546 said:
			
		

> Changed my avatar again


What are you diving down on?


----------



## Inspector Gift (Dec 22, 2010)

Yep, resigned and moved from Montana back to the Pacific Northwest to be closer to my aging mother, and also my kids. God has been guiding and blessing in the all these events.  It's amazing to me just how things have happened.  The day after I resigned I applied for a job in Oregon.  They called for more info in 3 days, and then called to schedule an interview one less than 1 week!  I felt the interview went "ok" and was not my best, but they called for a second interview the following week.  After that interview, I was called with a phone offer.  Of course I said, yes!  (Given that Sandy is the size and type of town I enjoy, and close to my mother in Stevenson, WA, and my kids in Bend OR -- yep, WAY closer than Great Falls, Montana!)

Today I was given a written job offer to replace the Sandy Building Official when he retires next month.  I start January 1Oth.   (Didn't want to spill the beans until the offer was in writing.)

So when I start, I will have to give balance to your topic and post:  I'M HIRED!

:^ )


----------



## Jobsaver (Dec 22, 2010)

Congrats on the new job Terrence. Sounds to me like somebody has your back coming and going.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 22, 2010)

Terre,

Good to see your back home; my friend.  Looked at the city website; what a beautiful place.

Uncle Bob


----------



## Inspector Gift (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks, Bob.  It does feel good to be back among friends and familiar places.  (And it's nice to have more time to check this board! I was putting way too many hours in GF and don't have much time to monitor this site.)


----------



## Alias (Dec 23, 2010)

Congrats on the new job Terre.  An auspicious start to the new year.

Sue, in the high desert


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 23, 2010)

Now that is a true Christmas present.

Congratulations

and we know who the "somebody" is that has your backside coming and going


----------



## globe trekker (Dec 23, 2010)

Congratulations Terre!

Let's give praise and thanks where it is truly due...to the Lord Jesus Christ!

I ain't skeered to admit I am a Christian-work-in-progress.  

You are where you are supposed to be, ...back around your family! We

look forward to you visiting on here more too!

Wow! What a true *Christ*-mas gift!

.


----------



## FM William Burns (Dec 23, 2010)

Congratulations and nice to see you'll be able to aid your mother.  Merry Christmas


----------



## Inspector Gift (Dec 24, 2010)

I am full of gratitude!   Our jobs and lives usually touch much more than just where we work!  I am encouraged to see all the good will expressed on this board.  I would ask that you all would please remember to keep Bryan's Florida job, and Paul's family (and legal situation) in our thoughts and prayers this Christmas season.  May much more good happen!!

May Christmas Blessings and a Wonder-Full New Year come to each of you!


----------



## peach (Dec 25, 2010)

Congrats Terre..  and HAPPY new Year!


----------



## FredK (Dec 27, 2010)

Great place Sandy Or.  Best wishes on the new job.


----------



## Little_Guy (Dec 30, 2010)

Sandy's not bad either Terre, it is very close to Mt. Hood as you know, you can go night skiing after work, or still come and vist your friends on the Washington Side of the Columbia.

LG


----------

